# 2009 sl1



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can someone with this bike give me some information like specs, pros, and cons. LBS was one for 1500, but swap out original components for cheaper ones. Also pics please if you have any.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a 2009 SL1 that rides nice, but there have been issues. See this thread for more info:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218744


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

raymond7204 said:


> I have a 2009 SL1 that rides nice, but there have been issues. See this thread for more info:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218744


Glad you got your bike fix. could you post some pics of your bike please and the specs. The SL1 I'm looking at is not factory spec so that I can compare. LBS asking 1500 is that good price?


----------

